# Poodle Coat Growth?



## Cardinal (May 21, 2008)

Hi All, 

I'm new to these board, and have a question. A standard poodle showed up in our local animal shelter and we decided adopt it if the owners don't come forward. The poodle came in with a horrible hair cut! Shaved everywhere but for the ears. The ears are all matted and need to be shaved anyway (maybe they left them to hide the ear infections.) He is gray from dirt and filth but we think he is a cream....or a white. It looks like he was shaved a week or two ago, since a little growth is coming in. My question is, how long does it usually take for the coat to grow say an inch or so? We have a bichon and poodle/maltese mix already but I have no idea if the growth time is different.
And can I do anything to make the coat grow faster, or grow in healthier? I know diet can play in and he will go on the same diet as our others of a natural dry food and some omega 3 supplemental oil. 

Any advice or thoughts on this would be great. I know in time it will grow, but I just want to do all I can to help the process along. 

Thanks, 
Cardinal


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

1" straightened or 1" natural / mildly combed I think it would be a pretty big time difference depending which one you wanted.

I used to trim moose weekly to keep him short and now we do about once a month and it doesn't get 1" naturally maybe 2-3 months for 1"..


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

My male giant grows slow, about an inch every 3 months or so. Molly my female standard grows fast! I swear she grows an inch every month. I'm so glad you are rescueing this poor baby! I hope it all works out and he recovers from his poor upbringing. I have a groomer friend who rescued a poodle found in the mountains... his coat came off him like a rug! He's a beautiful, loved dog now.

I would suggest keeping his coat clean, within reason, and combed with a wide metal toothed comb.


----------

